# does she still have feeling for me



## reallyconfused

one monday me and my wife got into a fight and she told my sgt so I got put into the barracks for a 72 hour cool down period we talked tuesday and wensday and she told me she was sorry and she really missed me and couldnt wait till I got home. my sgt found out that I was talking to her and made me stay there till last monday I didnt talk to her friday saturday sunday and when it came around to monday I wouldnt wait to go home and see her. when I got there half are stuff was gone. she left her phone and all that and deleted me from her facebook and myspace. she told my sgt that she loved me but she couldnt stay. she took all are notes and stuffed animals with her. does anyone know why she did that? well do you think if I give her space she will call me or something. I have no way of contacting her. do you think that maybe we can work things out. I really miss her alot do you think she is having a hard time with this like I am well just wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## turnera

No offense, but what kind of education do you have? I can barely read what you are writing. Did you even pass English in high school? Maybe you could spend some time realizing what adults need to do, and work on improving your education. If you do that, you can improve your work skills. And offer more to your family.

That aside, what on earth is going on in your marriage?


----------



## swedish

I always find it interesting when an offensive comment begins with 'no offense, but..'

Did this fight get physical? That would definitely explain her moving out. Sounds like she loves you but will not live with the fighting anymore.


----------



## TNgirl232

Turnera - don't attack the guy for something completely off topic.

Swedish - the truth always follows the but - it negates anything that comes before 

I agree with swedish - if it turned physical then I don't blame her for getting out. If not - well we need more info to help.


----------



## turnera

You're right, I don't know what I was thinking. OP, I'm sorry for being rude. Something just struck me wrong with your post. I guess it felt to me like two teenagers throwing everything in the room at each other and, when someone tries to intervene, they gang up on the intervener. I hope you worked it out and got help.


----------

